
World’s top economists just made the case for why we still need English majors - howard941
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2019/10/19/worlds-top-economists-just-made-case-why-we-still-need-english-majors/
======
IAmEveryone
A strong argument, although I fear the people screaming "STEM!!1!" will
largely be unable to appreciate it.

For their sake, this data from later in the article is noteworthy:

 _" Contrary to popular belief, English majors ages 25 to 29 had a lower
unemployment rate in 2017 than math and computer science majors.

That early STEM pay premium also fades quickly[...]"_

~~~
aiscapehumanity
What i'm getting at is that they need creative thinking, vision, imagination.
I'm not sure an english major is the only way to do that and i'm not sure
Chaucer is necessary in that. This is not a spit at all of humanities nor
english majoring, i'm just saying the article doesn't read much to me because
the crux is not that they suck at storytelling but that they lack any sort of
creativity and the urge to connect; Such is prereq to actually enjoy creative
writing in general regardless of the skill you start out at.

------
aiscapehumanity
Not a strong 'case' but okay.

